# New here... My stage 3 progression



## Smore (Nov 22, 2011)

*Stg 3+ A6 7000obo*

So back in October of 2010 I landed upon this 2000 a6 2.7t 6 spd
The past owner a family friend 
He was the second owner and had a 144k on it
But he had done some work: apr bi-pipe, snub mount, apr chip, k04's, and a b&m short throw 








After the first 5k it was winter time so I tossed on the stock rims with studded snows and nothing could stop me.
Then the summer came and it was time for new tread and brakes all around. At about 160k

I had put 33k on it and the egt's went which progressed to doing a full stage 3
This included apr stg3 chip, stage 3 fueling, milltek exhaust, awe intercollers, vast stage 3 clutch, come to find out it was the original clutch with 177k on her in pretty good shape. Also did some regular maintenance including the valve covers and cam seals as well as t belt water pump diff fluid changes and cv boots.
All work was done by David Chang in Walpole Ma. 
























































rebuilding the K04's








what a beauty

















In this new found power I noticed how bad my suspension really was.








Time for complete control arms and st suspension.
15 hours later and an alignment and the car handles like it's on rails. 

























And here's how she sits today with a buck 89 on her still running strong









































Car has been awesome to me but the shift collar went today rough into first and second will take 7000obo mileage is now 193 I have put over 9 grand into the car the past 6 months 
Serious buyers call or text 9784732906 and I will get back to you. 

Jerry.


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

Really nice car, man. I love those wheels...I sent you a P.M.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

What a sleeper! Good to see you did suspension too, appears to be a very complete car. :thumbup:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Smore (Nov 22, 2011)

thank you guys... the st coils are truely amazing after doing the complete front control arms which to say the least needed to be replaced. the car now handles on rails like 65-70 mph highway line changes are flat no body roll nothing. cornering takes time to get used to though its a new thing to have traction and hearing the wheels spin. will get some newer clean pictures up soon as you can see the most recent she was a dirty girl.


----------



## Smore (Nov 22, 2011)

Cars for sale


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

what happened man... it was all going so well


----------

